# Buying used body + new lens / all new / all used?



## stevco (May 3, 2010)

Hello,

I have some problems about soon buying a digital camera and lens.
Currently I am shooting with analog camera Minolta srt 101, mostly with rokkor 58mm 1.4 and i am satisfied with this focal length/dof/speed, and i like the quality and usage of fixed lens. Both lens and camera are 30+ years old but i haven't any problems, but I am seeing more risk into buying used Digital body.

I want a digital body + 50mm 1.4 lens

I like Canon body more, but Nikkor 50mm 1.4 are better. So if I'm looking more into having the beter lens than the body i guess it's better to go for Nikon body too.

My questions are:

Should I buy used 50mm 1.4 or brand new? (in Macedonia, Europe, the price for Nikkor 50mm 1.4D is 320+ euro for new lens, in USA around 300 bucks, if i have a chance to buy from there)
(the only used nikkor 50mm 1.4 here are 230+ euro, 1,5 year used, and used one are very rare here).

Is it OK buying a used cheaper body and invest more into lens?
Should i expect to have more possible problems with used body than with lens (physical/funcitonal) problems?

My conclusions:

I would like to buy a FF dlsr than APS-C, since new FF cameras are expensive, maybe my only acceptable choice is Canon 5D (what do you think for this now quite old body so late in the game?)

For APS-C used body, I woud like to have something around Nikon D200, D90etc, or, Canon 450D, 40D, 50D etc.
For a full frame, i often see here used Canon 5D body for around 700-800 euro.

I don't want to invest much in a body, since the price of the bodies decrease rapidly and the market rapidly offers new models.. But, the quality and the price of the lens it is more constant.
Shooting with analog camera, the body doesn't make much imput and difference to me, but with analog body the sensor it's most important thing.

I don't shoot my wide-angle, so also a wide-zoom would be OK to have.

Thank you in advance,
Stevco


----------



## ghache (May 3, 2010)

i bought pretty much everything used.


----------



## cnutco (May 3, 2010)

I am not too sure how the used market is across the pond, but here it seems that there are more Nikon products in the used market than Canon.

Either way, you are correct about the new bodies coming out.  So you should be able to find what you are looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2010)

I still shoot a Canon 5D, and think that for 700 to 800 Euro, that's a good value. Even at this stage of d-slr development, the 5D's 12.8 megapixels with weak AA-filter means very sharp images and a natural, non-digital-looking image file.


----------



## eriqalan (May 6, 2010)

cnutco - it depends on where you look, I guess. In the Pac Norwest there are slightly more Canon than Nikon on craigslist; on ebay there are significantly more Canon than Nikon

Neither of us are where the author is and I have seen a lot of Canon in the UK and Greece (for some unexplicable reason)


----------



## eriqalan (May 6, 2010)

1) I don't know who told you the Nikon lens is better, thay are about the same

2) with film cameras it made sense to buy used, with digitals that isn't the case as the newer cameras may have bigger / better screens; better sensors, better noise reduction, better processors --- so newest body, used lens (if you can get them from a reliable source - check it for ease of focus, check for fungus (spiderwebbing that shows up when you look near a light through the lens); glass is scratch free on both ends, etc. - then put it on the camera and see that it functions properly

If you can afford such the 5D mark II would be a good choice but if not the Nikon D700 might be cheaper there


----------



## stevco (May 8, 2010)

eriqalan said:


> 1) I don't know who told you the Nikon lens is better, thay are about the same
> 
> 2) with film cameras it made sense to buy used, with digitals that isn't the case as the newer cameras may have bigger / better screens; better sensors, better noise reduction, better processors --- so newest body, used lens (if you can get them from a reliable source - check it for ease of focus, check for fungus (spiderwebbing that shows up when you look near a light through the lens); glass is scratch free on both ends, etc. - then put it on the camera and see that it functions properly
> 
> If you can afford such the 5D mark II would be a good choice but if not the Nikon D700 might be cheaper there



I meant that Nikkor 50mm 1.4D is better and cheaper than Canon 50mm 1.4 USM (on internet technically tests on some websites, forums etc.). Yes and i think that wouldn't be any considerable difference in the using however.

With buying a digital body, the body itself does make a huge significance in the final image than buying analog body, and that's concern me. 

About the lens, I'm talking about buying some newer lens like 50mm nikkor D lens, Canon USM etc, not much used, not like mine 40 years old Rokkors  

I don't like to buy APS-C-like lens, but FF ones that i could use them on a FF camera if i don't buy FF now.

My plans no buying this equipment would be after the summer, so i started this thread now to see some opinions, and price of the cameras on the used/new market, and to make some comparisons later.

I want a Canon 5D so i can use the exact length of the lens, but this model it' really getting old, and it might be better getting a newer model of APS-C camera with improved: Sensor, ISO, screen, workflow etc.. than buying old FF.. What do you guys think of it?


----------



## eriqalan (May 10, 2010)

I have not seen any reviews that would suggest the nikon is better and the minute you talk about some websites, forums, etc. you are talking about brand partisans (like "apple is better" or "PC is better")

there is nothing wrong with those old Rokkors - in fact they were probably optically better - modern lenses often do not use the front elements for focusing but the rear as well - so they really aren't 50mm but make a 50mm size image

I do not know of anyone who makes "aps-c" lenses - they are all full frame (as they have to work on full frame cameras - canon 1ds, 5d; Nikon D3, D700) however they do have a rear element that penetrates into the camera and would bump into the mirror - Canon calls these ef-s as opposed to EF - None of the higher quality L series lenses are ef-s type

There will not likely be new cameras out until near xmas - after September for sure - and a 5D Mark III is at least a year away (then again they just dropped the price $200) - neither camera loses much value when used - if you buy it less-expensively it will keep over 90% of that value (and I have seen people buying a camera / lens kit, splitting them, and making money!)

The Nikon is the same as the old prive on the 5D so there is little difference there

It could be an idea for you to get a used less expensive camera and start on buying your lenses - you can get Canon 450D / rebel XSi's in the $400 - 450 range with lens (18 - 55) or look for a more complete outfit; a 550D / T2i does video, has a better sensor and doesn't cost too much more - and you might keep it as a backup to your 5D mk III


----------

